

Apple Pay to leak details of iTunes purchasing history to your bank - RalfR
http://ralfrottmann.net/apple-pay-to-leak-details-of-itunes-purchasing-history-to-your-bank

======
jgeorge
It doesn't say it leaks transaction history, the text says it will tell the
bank if you have a long history of purchases. I presume this purchase record
is to validate the authenticity of the card (if you've made a lot of purchases
on the card over a period of time, it's pretty safe to say it is indeed your
card). I can't see how the /contents/ of those transations are leaked via this
route, or even what remote stretch of reasoning would indicate it. No bank
cares what apps and music I buy, but the bank would care if I've only used it
for the last 15 minutes or if I've used it for the last 5 years as a risk-
calculation element.

------
jbrooksuk
"(such as the name of your device, its current location, or if you have a long
history of transactions within iTunes)"

Security, perhaps?

------
zimpenfish
The title of the article currently has a trailing "?" which changes the
meaning somewhat.

